# Schwinn Panther II Original 1959 all Original Located in IL



## philthis4me (Jul 31, 2012)

For Sale Schwinn Panther II Original 1959 all Original Located in IL


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2012)

where in illinois?? ,also a price and picture will help .


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 1, 2012)

If the avatar picture is the bike in question, it is/was up on eBay.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 2, 2012)

*Wow*

I was shocked the bike just got up to $289.00 on ebay and did not sell. Are the times that bad????


----------



## philthis4me (Aug 2, 2012)

Ya beats me I dont know what going on $289 I feel insulted lol


----------



## philthis4me (Aug 2, 2012)

vincev said:


> where in illinois?? ,also a price and picture will help .




http://www.ebay.com/itm/18094297125...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## how (Aug 3, 2012)

one in better shape went for 740 a few weeks ago,,and the guy had the lights up seperatly that went for close to 200...so almost a grand,,that one has a lot of scratches you can see in the pics,,that means in person it is even worse..

I bought one for a few weeks ago for 150 without the headlights,,wish I had the headlights lol


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey How,are your forks bent?

Compare yours to his.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 3, 2012)

You beat me to it Magicrat, yeah, those forks on the black bike are bent.

As to why the red one didn't sell, hard to say, but I do know that most folks don't like reserve auctions, sort of takes the fun out of it.  Also, the Panther is one of the lesser-known Middleweights, most folks who are searching for a Panther are looking for the straightbar Heavyweight version.  Spam your listing title with Jaguar, Corvette, Typhoon and you'll likely get more action.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 3, 2012)

*can't compare the two.*



how said:


> one in better shape went for 740 a few weeks ago,,and the guy had the lights up seperatly that went for close to 200...so almost a grand,,that one has a lot of scratches you can see in the pics,,that means in person it is even worse..
> 
> I bought one for a few weeks ago for 150 without the headlights,,wish I had the headlights lol





I know the Panther middleweights pretty well. The black is 60 or 61 Panther III. It has chrome fenders and the lights it has are made from plastic. The 59 Panther is much more popular because the lights are metal and the fenders are painted two-tone for only that year. Very rare. :o


----------



## how (Aug 3, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Hey How,are your forks bent?
> 
> Compare yours to his.




yea I think they are,,but I rode it and rode nice,,so I left it alone..I bought it from the original owner i think he must of rode it right into a wall lol,,,it left a dent in the fender where the forks and fender were bent into the frame,,otherwise the bike is in excellent condition,,
if I ever get motivated I might bend them back,,I know how to do this no problem, but they look ever so slightly bent,,his picture shows the fender pretty close to the frame also

even the horn works


----------

